# Eir GoMo - 9.99 EUR for unlimited calls, texts, 80GB data and 10GB EU data



## Lightning

In case anyone is unaware of the new Eir GoMo.ie offering, I thought this really good offer was worth a new thread.

- 9.99 EUR per month
- 9.99 EUR activation fee
- Unlimited calls
- Unlimited texts
- 80 GB 4G data (unlimited usage beyond 80 GB at a lower speed)
- 10 GB EU roaming data
- Sim only
- Offer "for life"
- Customer support online only
- First 100,000 customers only
- Website: https://gomo.ie/


----------



## Saavy99

Bug thread on Boards about it but in general looks like a great deal and a rolling contract too so if not happy, give them one month's notice and be off with you.


----------



## gnf_ireland

What is interesting is they have split this from their new TV service based on Apple TV, and you cannot bundle the two of them. Clearly targeting different markets.
But yes, the big thing is the offer for life - whatever that means ! Its still a great deal if you are in a good coverage area


----------



## RichInSpirit

Pricing appears to be plus Vat. Terms 7.3.


----------



## RedOnion

RichInSpirit said:


> Pricing appears to be plus Vat. Terms 7.3.


Seems to be poorly worded.
All the prices clearly indicate prices include VAT (it even shows the monthly 9.99 as being 8.12 excl VAT).


----------



## noproblem

Sure they'll get their target No of customers, but going on all the different blogs on this subject I'll be doing what lots more are doing and waiting for word back on how everything is going. If it's good, every other network will do similar and no doubt learn from GoMo a way of making it easier to sign up.


----------



## candor

My wife and I signed up last night. It's €9.99 incl vat. She is with three and I'm with eir currently. I've had very little problems with the eir mobile service. Customer service hasn't been great but I rarely need to contact them so I believe it's worth the risk. This will save us €30 a month collectively.


----------



## aristotle

Its a great deal,  myself and my wife will save €450 a year. Its a complete no-brainer.


----------



## Frank

it will be interesting to see if the other companies react.

Hopefully this will drive a bit of a price war.

I am on virgin at the moment for my personal phone that I use very little due to a work phone 15 a month.
Although could be worth changing the wife's phone she is already with EIR and happy so should be no noticeable difference.


----------



## Lightning

Sunday Independent reports that Eir are well on their way to 100k GoMo customers. So if the offer really is restricted to 100k customers, then anyone interested in this offer should sign up soon.


----------



## noproblem

CiaranT said:


> Sunday Independent reports that Eir are well on their way to 100k GoMo customers. So if the offer really is restricted to 100k customers, then anyone interested in this offer should sign up soon.



The article didn't actually say that


----------



## Lightning

The article said "But only for the first 100,000 customers. My understanding is that a few days into the new product, they're well on their way to hitting this figure."









						Adrian Weckler: 'GoMo rips mobile market apart'
					

This column doesn't (and will never) shy away from criticising Eir when it deserves it. But last week, the company launched the most interesting, most disruptive telecoms service of the year. Eir's GoMo mobile operator rips rivals to shreds. That includes its own sister service, Eir Mobile.




					m.independent.ie


----------



## noproblem

A couple of sentences later in the same article "Like how will we know it has extended its offer to 100,000 customers?" and goes on to question the methodology of doing this. Just keeping it honest.


----------



## Palerider

Signed up on Friday, great value, if it is for you then get on it.


----------



## Nicklesilver

Signed up my teenagers, was paying €20pm to Vodafone, and it includes all the data they want


----------



## noproblem

I have a newish  mobile phone that had been put away for the past while.  It's locked to Vodafone but am not a Vodafone customer. How do I go about getting it unlocked? I would really appreciate if anyone could steer me in the right direction as i've a niece who would be really happy to use it and I would like to sign her up to the new Eir Go Mo.


----------



## SparkRite

If its locked to Vodafone, then they would be your first port of call to request the unlock code.
Assuming you fulfill their T&Cs they will provide it, but don't expect it to be instant .


----------



## noproblem

SparkRite said:


> If its locked to Vodafone, then they would be your first port of call to request the unlock code.
> Assuming you fulfill their T&Cs they will provide it, but don't expect it to be instant .


As I said, I am not a customer and will not be one so they won't open it and yes, I am sure of that.


----------



## SparkRite

noproblem said:


> As I said, I am not a customer and will not be one so they won't open it and yes, I am sure of that.


I know you are not a customer of Vodaphone but whoever was/is can contact them for the code (which they must provide).
It does not need to be opened to enter the code.
Are you sure it is locked, have you tried a SIM from another network?

Failing that there are many other avenues open to you to unlock it.
Can you tell me the EXACT model of phone?


----------



## Saavy99

noproblem said:


> As I said, I am not a customer and will not be one so they won't open it and yes, I am sure of that.




I have unlocked loads of mobiles from codes bought through eBay. Do a search and see what turns up.


----------



## noproblem

SparkRite said:


> I know you are not a customer of Vodaphone but whoever was/is can contact them for the code (which they must provide).
> It does not need to be opened to enter the code.
> Are you sure it is locked, have you tried a SIM from another network?
> 
> Failing that there are many other avenues open to you to unlock it.
> Can you tell me the EXACT model of phone?


Thanks SparkRite,
The person who's phone it was is no longer with us, don't have code. It's a Nokia 208


----------



## noproblem

Saavy99 said:


> I have unlocked loads of mobiles from codes bought through eBay. Do a search and see what turns up.


Sounds good, what would I look for if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## SparkRite

Nothing as common on Ebay as it used to be when it was just the phone model you needed.
Nowadays they are usually locked using a provider/network/model/IMEI  based algorithm so the model and provider are specific.

Google is your friend here, don't think Ebay will be over run with code providers for Vodaphone Ireland.

Have a look , not as cheap as it used to be.


----------



## Armada

I, too am considering Go Mo. Slightly OT, but I have requested from Eir an unlock code for an old iphone 5S which I want to use as a spare when travelling. I hope to put a local SIM into it for data etc.. 
EIR has sent me a code and instructions, but informs me that it will lock again to the next SIM card network, I put into the phone.This defeats the purpose really.
Is this usual, or is there another way around it?


----------



## Steven Barrett

Great deal but be very careful if outside the EEA with this, €5,000 a GB of data!!


----------



## Saavy99

noproblem said:


> Sounds good, what would I look for if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Saavy99

It's been a while since I bought a code but Iyou can get  it from sites like this on eBay UK.
 [broken link removed]


----------



## michaelm

SBarrett said:


> Great deal but be very careful if outside the EEA with this, €5,000 a GB of data!!


Ouch!



Post Brexit if GoMo switch the UK into their Rest of Europe category it will surely catch some people out.  There are sure to be people who unwittingly use data in Switzerland, Turkey or the US.


----------



## Leo

michaelm said:


> Ouch!



They even made the mistake of thinking 1GB is 1024MB! Surely they mean 1GiB.


----------



## Steven Barrett

You can imagine some kid watching YouTube on holidays or putting up a few TickTok videos in Disneyland and the parents coming home to a €5k bill on top of the thousands already spent on the trip!


----------



## adox

The roaming outside the EU data charges are in line with and in some cases cheaper than other providers.


----------



## michaelm

Maybe the base rates are similar.  But this deal will bite people.  My wife was in the US recently and is opted in to Red Roaming (Vodafone).  This cost €2.99/day but calls and texts are treated as if she's in Ireland and includes 200MB of data (each additional MB is only 6 cent).


----------



## noproblem

Update on unlocking  my Nokia 208. I've been given a contact (Irish person) that will unlock it and will let you know how I get on. The person giving me the contact has had a phone unlocked with no issues and was given the name from similar person who had no issues either. I've been in touch and have given details but have to wait for up to 10 days for an unlocking code. Cost was minimal. Many thanks for help and advice here guys and gals.


----------



## Steven Barrett

noproblem said:


> Update on unlocking  my Nokia 208. I've been given a contact (Irish person) that will unlock it and will let you know how I get on. The person giving me the contact has had a phone unlocked with no issues and was given the name from similar person who had no issues either. I've been in touch and have given details but have to wait for up to 10 days for an unlocking code. Cost was minimal. Many thanks for help and advice here guys and gals.




I have always just asked the network to unlock it whether still on contract or not. Never had it lock to another provider after putting in a new sim.


----------



## noproblem

SBarrett said:


> I have always just asked the network to unlock it whether still on contract or not. Never had it lock to another provider after putting in a new sim.


If you're not a customer (vodafone) they will not open it as I already said.


----------



## Frank

komplett have lots of sim free phones

I bought sim free phones for mrs G and my personal phone the last few times and have jumped around a few 30 day contracts over the years.

you could try www.pricespy.ie to find the best price on a particular model 

on an S6 at the moment and the wife is on a oneplus 5 

lasting well so far although the oneplus is a lot better than mine :-( 

I will be looking at a samsung a50 or a70 next time look like great specs.


----------



## Armada

SBarrett said:


> I have always just asked the network to unlock it whether still on contract or not. Never had it lock to another provider after putting in a new sim.


From Eir’s email


“During this process, your iPhone will detect the SIM of a new network operator and iTunes will deploy the necessary 'Carrier Bundle' to the phone. This contains the correct settings for the new network operator, which also includes the operators' 'Network Lock'.
'Network Lock' means that iPhone will then become locked to the new network.
Once the syncing is complete, iPhone is now ready for use with another network operator.
We would like to advise that if you need to unlock your iPhone again, you will need to contact the network operator the phone is now locked to”

Is this a new practice? Seems very odd.


----------



## Leo

Armada said:


> Is this a new practice? Seems very odd.



Seems to be an iPhone thing, if you want a truly unlocked handset, you have to buy directly from Apple.


----------



## Steven Barrett

noproblem said:


> If you're not a customer (vodafone) they will not open it as I already said.



I meant the network the phone is locked to. They would have the code. I wouldn't expect a different network to unlock a phone for you.


----------



## Annie51

I signed up with GoMo during the week and I received my sim in the post today.  When I signed up I ticked the box to keep my existing mobile number but on the sim it is a different number 085 xxxxxxxxx and my number is 087 xxxxxxxxxx.  Does anyone know when I insert this new sim on the 12th of next month will it be worked from my existing number?  I have sent a message to GoMo about this matter but I am waiting for their answer.  I do not want under any circumstances to move from my existing number.


----------



## Steven Barrett

Annie51 said:


> I signed up with GoMo during the week and I received my sim in the post today.  When I signed up I ticked the box to keep my existing mobile number but on the sim it is a different number 085 xxxxxxxxx and my number is 087 xxxxxxxxxx.  Does anyone know when I insert this new sim on the 12th of next month will it be worked from my existing number?  I have sent a message to GoMo about this matter but I am waiting for their answer.  I do not want under any circumstances to move from my existing number.



It will be fine. Have asked the question myself when changing provider, can't remember the answer (I'm not really that interested other than not losing my number) but my number ported over fine.


----------



## SparkRite

Annie51 said:


> I signed up with GoMo during the week and I received my sim in the post today.  When I signed up I ticked the box to keep my existing mobile number but on the sim it is a different number 085 xxxxxxxxx and my number is 087 xxxxxxxxxx.  Does anyone know when I insert this new sim on the 12th of next month will it be worked from my existing number?  I have sent a message to GoMo about this matter but I am waiting for their answer.  I do not want under any circumstances to move from my existing number.


It's called number porting BTW.
When you signed up initially you must have set the porting date and time to the 12th Nov. You can change this if you so wish by logging in to your MyGoMo and go to Account Details/Move my Number/Update my Move and there you can set a new date/time.


----------



## Laughahalla

You'll be fine, wife did it today no issues.
Only problem to watch out for was the internet wasn't working but once she turned off and turned back on the phone hey presto the internet was there.


----------



## Annie51

Thanks for your replies, most helpfull.


----------



## noproblem

Ok, success on unlocking the phone thanks to unlock.ie, cost €12.  You just need your wits about you when following the instructions on inserting the code. Happy out and thanks also to some people here.


----------



## Saavy99

noproblem said:


> Ok, success on unlocking the phone thanks to unlock.ie, cost €12.  You just need your wits about you when following the instructions on inserting the code. Happy out and thanks also to some people here.



Fabulous and €12 is a steal


----------



## peemac

uuurrrrggghhhh...

GoMo has the same level of customer service as eircom.

Applied Oct 21st, check last week and no confirmation of shipping of sim card showing. Contacted support by email form, they replied 2 days later saying that they would put a "priority on it".
Still not shipped last Monday. Contacted again, they replied, can't see why it has not shipped - we'll check and get back to you. 

Decided to contact Three on their webchat and see if they'd match the price - within a couple of minutes and by providing my gomo order number, they agreed €10/month for life.

Bye bye gomo.

memo to self - never ever ever look at anything to do with eir again.


----------



## aristotle

Suprised Three gave you that, is it unlimited calls\text and what limit on data? Make sure you have that all in writing or copy of the webchat.

When I moved from them they had no offer so might be a recent thing.


----------



## Codogly

I had this issue also ... if you go to the GOMO Web page there is an option to select a time and date to port your old number over to this new sim.
It worked fine for me and so far service is great.


----------



## peemac

aristotle said:


> Suprised Three gave you that, is it unlimited calls\text and what limit on data? Make sure you have that all in writing or copy of the webchat.
> 
> When I moved from them they had no offer so might be a recent thing.


yep, exact same as I have. SIM only, all calls, all data €10/ month - a saving of €20/month. (3 unlimited flex max simo) It does seem to have just started recently and there's a thread on another website forum about it too.


----------



## peemac

Codogly said:


> I had this issue also ... if you go to the GOMO Web page there is an option to select a time and date to port your old number over to this new sim.
> It worked fine for me and so far service is great.


My issue is that over 2 weeks later they still had not dispatched the sim - so no sim, no possibility of service. Then their customer service response just brought back too many memories of eir's style of customer service. (abysmal) So once three were able to match the price (though I would have accepted €15 a month) I stayed put. The difference in customer service is huge - three responded and agreed new price in 2 minutes. Also, the couple of times I've need to contact threee by phone over the years got answered immediately.


----------



## noproblem

peemac said:


> uuurrrrggghhhh...
> 
> GoMo has the same level of customer service as eircom.
> 
> Applied Oct 21st, check last week and no confirmation of shipping of sim card showing. Contacted support by email form, they replied 2 days later saying that they would put a "priority on it".
> Still not shipped last Monday. Contacted again, they replied, can't see why it has not shipped - we'll check and get back to you.
> 
> Decided to contact Three on their webchat and see if they'd match the price - within a couple of minutes and by providing my gomo order number, they agreed €10/month for life.
> 
> Bye bye gomo.
> 
> memo to self - never ever ever look at anything to do with eir again.



Well after reading the above I got on to Three and tried doing the same with absolutely no success. They asked where I heard someone getting the deal you mention and asked me to pass it on to their customer care which I did. Got back to me saying no such deal has been or will be done. Can you post us the deal you got or a link to it?


----------



## peemac

noproblem said:


> Well after reading the above I got on to Three and tried doing the same with absolutely no success. They asked where I heard someone getting the deal you mention and asked me to pass it on to their customer care which I did. Got back to me saying no such deal has been or will be done. Can you post us the deal you got or a link to it?


got it on their webchat. Possibly because I've been a customer for about 14 years (since they arrived here) and have mobile broadband too.  A good few on boards got same deal.
I went via their webchat after logging in to my3.


----------



## noproblem

Good for you but didn't work for moi, they knew nothing about any deal and no policy to do what you've got according to them on their webchat or customer care. Anyone else on here get the same deal as peemac? Hard to believe they've done a minimal few and not announced it, just doesn't make any business or financial sense at all.


----------



## Shamrock

Just of phone with 3. Said I was going to move to Eir, as they have €9.99 offer for life. I'm on sim only and got offered of €20pm for 12 months. Will keep trying as not sure about move to Eir.


----------



## Páid

I went on Three's chat and was offered €10 per month for 12 months. The agent said they will be offering new plans in the next few days.

He wouldn't match GoMo's offer for life, only 12 months.


----------



## Lightning

Interesting that is the second report that I have heard of Three launching a GoMo competitive offering. 

Obviously a price match for x months is not the same as a price commitment for life. Especially when the GoMo offer only applies to the first 100k customers so it may not be available to new customers this time next year when your 3 offer expires.


----------



## Kellus

Can you still sign up if your existing contract isn't up until next February? I want to keep my existing phone number.
When picking the date to switch can you pick one for next year?


----------



## Lightning

Yes, you can sign up now and get a new number and then port online at a later date. Obviously you will be charged by both providers until you port.


----------



## noproblem

peemac said:


> got it on their webchat. Possibly because I've been a customer for about 14 years (since they arrived here) and have mobile broadband too.  A good few on boards got same deal.
> I went via their webchat after logging in to my3.


Still finding it a spectacular achievement on your part to be apparently the only person that "Three" gave the same deal to in the country as GoMo. Any idea how many others on boards got the same deals as you must know after saying they did? I'm just trying to establish the facts because Three have vehemently denied to me giving the deal to anyone at all. Hard to argue with them on that.


----------



## Lightning

Read this thread https://touch.boards.ie/thread/2058028439/1

Three have price matched GoMo for 12 months for lots of people. Again, this is not a for life price match. Three seen to mainly make the offer via their web chat.


----------



## yildun

Hi with 3ireland about 2 years  I foned them on 1913  went to   Customer sales  Told them I was interested in Porting to GoMO and could they match GoMos price plan   A few minutes later I was offered SIMO unlimited  txt calls data for 10e PM    Seems they will do it and to be fair if they did not I would have switched  Just handy to stay with them for now

Thanks


----------



## Shamrock

@yildum - just off phone again with 3 and they will price match for 12 months like CiaranT said above. They said they will review again after 12 months and could match if GoMo's offer still stands.


----------



## Andrew365

This is excellent! Going to save myself 20 euro a month!


----------



## Lightning

Shamrock said:


> @yildum - just off phone again with 3 and they will price match for 12 months like CiaranT said above. They said they will review again after 12 months and could match if GoMo's offer still stands.



Yeah, problem is the GoMo 9.99 for life offer is unlikely to still exist in a year. Similar offers, by the same company, in France and Italy, increased in price after the introduction period.


----------



## MrEarl

Hi,

I was speaking with a few friends about this offer recently, and one of them mentioned that while this appears to be a price promise for life, he actually believed that it was only for 4G, so as time goes on and the 4G network ultimately disappears, the offer would be gone by default.

I've no idea if it's true or not and won't be joining GoMo, but thought it might be worth checking out and perhaps considering, for those moving to the network.


----------



## Lightning

4G will be around for a long time to come and most people do not currently need the speed increase that come with 5G. 

Eir have not said if they will offer 5G to GoMo customers yet.


----------



## tallpaul

This. I'm not sure that there are even any phones on the market in Ireland that are capable of 5G?? Perhaps the latest Samsung but nothing else. 5G will remain quite niche for the next three years at least not least until the infrastructure is rolled out and Apple release a phone capable of 5G. The tech industry has consistenly shown that adoption of an idea/technology does not reral take hold until Apple enter the game.


----------



## Leo

tallpaul said:


> The tech industry has consistenly shown that adoption of an idea/technology does not reral take hold until Apple enter the game.



Apple only operate in a few technology markets, mass adoption was well underway in mobile phone market before the iPhone arrived.


----------



## Steven Barrett

With the offer of GoMo and what their competitors will offer, why would you not be on it? I'm thinking of moving my business account when the contract ends.


----------



## gipimann

The GoMo terms and conditions state that the service is for personal use only, not for business accounts.   See clauses 3.3 and 5.13 here








						Terms & Conditions - GoMo
					

General terms and conditions for all of our products and services and information on our Cooling Off Period. Learn more here.




					gomo.ie


----------



## Lightning

On Boards.ie, the business aspect was discussed. It was deciphered that the "no business" clause is probably there because there is no Vat invoices, no billing every quarter, no more than 30 euro bills, no SLA that business users usually require and no liability for loss of business if service is not provided.

Reality is there is probably little stopping a business availing of the service.


----------



## Coldwarrior

Got the gomo sim today and fairly impressed so far. I've a dual sim phone so can switch easily between the gomo sim and my original eir sim to compare the data speeds etc. On the SpeedTest app I'm getting around 70 Mbps with gomo vs 15 Mbps with eir, also seeing similar differences on fast.com. Strange there's such a difference as they are both essentially the same network. Haven't ported my number over yet, will trial it out for another couple of days before committing fully.


----------



## MrEarl

SBarrett said:


> With the offer of GoMo and what their competitors will offer, why would you not be on it? ....



Eir's mobile signal is a disaster where I live (as are the other networks, so I rely on Vodafone Wifi calling).

Don't suppose anyone knows if WiFi calling is available on the it, as it is with Eir ?


----------



## Lightning

WiFi calling is not available with GoMo.


----------



## Steven Barrett

CiaranT said:


> On Boards.ie, the business aspect was discussed. It was deciphered that the "no business" clause is probably there because there is no Vat invoices, no billing every quarter, no more than 30 euro bills, no SLA that business users usually require and no liability for loss of business if service is not provided.
> 
> *Reality is there is probably little stopping a business availing of the service.*



Exactly. Just pay it personally and claim it back. Wouldn't be overly worried about not claiming back the VAT on €10 a month contract when I am saving €30. Bit messier for bigger organisations mind


----------



## peemac

noproblem said:


> Still finding it a spectacular achievement on your part to be apparently the only person that "Three" gave the same deal to in the country as GoMo. Any idea how many others on boards got the same deals as you must know after saying they did? I'm just trying to establish the facts because Three have vehemently denied to me giving the deal to anyone at all. Hard to argue with them on that.


Plenty on boards got it if you check the thread. I'll post a screen shot when the new bill is showing


----------



## horusd

I'd seen the advert at the movies, but couldn't remember the name!   I had been paying EIR 29.99 pm.  I went with Lycamobile for 15 Euro a month. To make a long story short, it took nearly 20 days to get a SIM from Lyca despite the promise that it would arrive '5-7 business days from the order date and several contacts with them via email, trustpilot and phone.

I happened across Gomo here on AAM, decided to ditch Lyca and paid for a  GOMO SIM. GOMO told me in the application that there may be delays in issuing the SIM due to demands on service. I got it in two days, and the transfer, including porting my number took 15 -20 minutes. Very impressed with service. I have written-off Lyca fees of 30 Euro to a lesson well- learned. I'm saving 20 euro a month with GOMO and the data and phone service are excellent.


----------



## Lightning

Good to hear. GoMo is a much better data service than Lyca. Lyca only have 3G and also restricted speeds.


----------



## cautious

Tried many times in past two days to sign up to GoMo. Every time I get to the payments details section I get error message 
*"Oops...*
An error has occurred, please try again or contact our webchat team."

In order to contact their webchat team I must be a signed up member and already have an account and log in password.

If their mobile phone service is anything like their Mickey Mouse website, I'm probably better off staying put.


----------



## Páid

Contact them on Twitter - they respond very quickly.


----------



## cmalone

Unsure how gomo works for some people - has it for a week and was terrible. Data kept coming and going. Calls were fine. When I asked they said there was no transmitter in my area. There are actually 10. Then they said they linked me to it - but that was not working either. Plus it’s a mobile - so expect I need to be able to access any transmitter on the go. I left and that was not easy either. I note my two friends who joined at same time had similar issues.


----------



## Lightning

cautious said:


> Tried many times in past two days to sign up to GoMo. Every time I get to the payments details section I get error message
> *"Oops...*
> An error has occurred, please try again or contact our webchat team."
> 
> In order to contact their webchat team I must be a signed up member and already have an account and log in password.
> 
> If their mobile phone service is anything like their Mickey Mouse website, I'm probably better off staying put.



Try a different browser and/or card. If that does not work, contact support via Twitter.


----------



## Lightning

cmalone said:


> Unsure how gomo works for some people - has it for a week and was terrible. Data kept coming and going. Calls were fine. When I asked they said there was no transmitter in my area. There are actually 10. Then they said they linked me to it - but that was not working either. Plus it’s a mobile - so expect I need to be able to access any transmitter on the go. I left and that was not easy either. I note my two friends who joined at same time had similar issues.


 
I have no problems whatsoever. Very happy with the service. 

Mobile service, with all networks, can be hit and miss depending on where you live.


----------



## cmalone

Have no problems at all with Eir or Virgin media. Live in city. So shouldn’t be any issues - not sure why I experienced a downgrade with gomo


----------



## Páid

cmalone said:


> Unsure how gomo works for some people - has it for a week and was terrible. Data kept coming and going. Calls were fine. When I asked they said there was no transmitter in my area. There are actually 10. Then they said they linked me to it - but that was not working either. Plus it’s a mobile - so expect I need to be able to access any transmitter on the go. I left and that was not easy either. I note my two friends who joined at same time had similar issues.


What phone are you using?


----------



## cautious

CiaranT said:


> Try a different browser and/or card. If that does not work, contact support via Twitter.


Tried 2 different browsers on my own computer. Also tried separately on my wife's computer. Same result.
The card is not relevant. A click anywhere in the payment details section gets the error message.
I wonder is it because I am moving away from Eir that this is happening or am I just being cynical.


----------



## Páid

They have had issues with their website recently. Report it to them on twitter.


----------



## cmalone

iPhone 8


----------



## Lightning

cautious said:


> Tried 2 different browsers on my own computer. Also tried separately on my wife's computer. Same result.
> The card is not relevant. A click anywhere in the payment details section gets the error message.
> I wonder is it because I am moving away from Eir that this is happening or am I just being cynical.



Does this trick help? https://twitter.com/GoMoIrelandCare/status/1202489831940657153

Have you reported the issue to GoMo via Twitter?


----------



## Páid

That's for a different page.


----------



## Concrete

Hi All. I've just switched to gomo (and porting number, etc. was nice and easy with no issues, by the way).  I see the "for life" part doesn't seem to be mentioned anywhere in the terms and conditions or in any mails they sent me as part of sign-up.  It's only in the advertising on their site (which they might remove at some later time).  Anyone know if that's sufficient in say a year or two if they decide to up the price/cancel the plan/whatever?  I'm going to mail them with a few screenshots from their site, asking for confirmation by mail.


----------



## horusd

That's odd. I'm signed up, and a friend signed up on Wed, no issue. I went into the payments section no problems at all.


----------



## horusd

Concrete said:


> Hi All. I've just switched to gomo (and porting number, etc. was nice and easy with no issues, by the way).  I see the "for life" part doesn't seem to be mentioned anywhere in the terms and conditions or in any mails they sent me as part of sign-up.  It's only in the advertising on their site (which they might remove at some later time).  Anyone know if that's sufficient in say a year or two if they decide to up the price/cancel the plan/whatever?  I'm going to mail them with a few screenshots from their site, asking for confirmation by mail.


 I see that. It will be interesting to hear how they reply.   I signed up a few weeks ago. Not sure if it applies to me at all.  I see on their site they simply say 'our plan' €9.99 pm. Does this mean everyone who ever signed up or just at the moment up to 8th January when the 'offer' ends?


----------



## Lightning

Their website still says "for life". 

Whist the T&C's may not guarantee this, Eir would be slated everywhere if they did not honor the "for life" part. 

Similar offers, in France and Italy, by the Eir owner, were advertised years ago as "forever" and the price has not changed since.


----------



## cautious

Tried to sign up to GoMo again this morning. Same result.
Thanks for all the replies and help. I've never used Twitter. I just opened a twitter account. I don't know how to contact GoMo on Twitter or even send a Tweet. I see Twitter has a help section. I will look at that tonight. In the meantime I need to get on with my life.

I resent that I have to learn about Twitter to contact GoMO. I will probably use Twitter once in my life.


----------



## Lightning

Go here https://mobile.twitter.com/gomoirelandcare
Click on the message symbol 
Send a private message with the detail on the issue.


----------



## fidelcastro

Eir are offering the same SIM only 9.99deal 30day notice, but no need to pay the 9.99 deposit/register at GoMo. 

In fact my new Eir contract (was existing customer just out of contract, haggled with "retention team" ) is 75Euro/month, 12 month contract.

For this I have unlimited fibre , EIR TV, landline (never used), and 2 x mobiles covered data,texts,calls.


----------



## cautious

Thanks CiaranT,
Tried that. Awaiting response.


----------



## cautious

Job done. I signed up from Microsoft Edge. I tried many times last week from both Google Chrome and Mozilla Firefox from 2 different computers but no joy. Am baffled as to what the problem was.

Many thanks to all who responded for your help.


----------



## Gorteen

I joined GoMo and asked that I keep my old number. I texted my daughter recently and got no response. When I asked her she said the text was from a different number than mine so she didn't respond. The "different" number was the GoMo 085 number! What's the story?...


----------



## Palerider

Gorteen said:


> I joined GoMo and asked that I keep my old number. I texted my daughter recently and got no response. When I asked her she said the text was from a different number than mine so she didn't respond. The "different" number was the GoMo 085 number! What's the story?...



You need to port your number, get online to gomo.ie, it is an easy process, it sounds like you expected them to send you a new SIM card with your old number embedded, it does not work that way.

porting your old number takes minutes  but you need to do this yourself via gomo.ie website..


----------



## Gorteen

I thought they did that for me. I'm a techno Luddite. Is it easy?


----------



## Lightning

Gorteen said:


> I thought they did that for me. I'm a techno Luddite. Is it easy?



It's easy. You just to complete an online form with the number you want to port and the network you are porting from.


----------



## noproblem

Happy to report back that "She who must be obeyed" had no problems at all changing over to GoMo, still with her old No as well. Changed from Three. Another word of thanks to whoever it was that recommended to me a "Huaywei Honor 10 lite" smart phone. Got it online for €149.00 as was shown. She's a very, very, happy bunny with phone and GoMO (Early xmas present). In the middle of changing over myself now.


----------



## SparkRite

@noproblem Re. the Honor 10 Lite, think that was me. Have to agree it was a good bargain. 
Cheers.


----------



## noproblem

SparkRite said:


> @noproblem Re. the Honor 10 Lite, think that was me. Have to agree it was a good bargain.
> Cheers.



Ah, thanks for getting back on that and many thanks for recommendation. A very happy lady and yes a good phone, wonderful value. Happy Christmas to you and yours.


----------



## Mechman

Smooth changeover here also, number ported successfully.,


----------



## Brendan Burgess

New summary thread here





__





						Key Post - Eir GoMo -  FAQ
					

In case anyone is unaware of the new Eir GoMo.ie offering, I thought this really good offer was worth a new thread.  - 9.99 EUR per month - 9.99 EUR activation fee - Unlimited calls - Unlimited texts - 80 GB 4G data (unlimited usage beyond 80 GB at a lower speed) - 10 GB EU roaming data - Sim...



					askaboutmoney.com


----------

